# Possible stupid transmission question



## kronic_chronicles (Oct 23, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, will the transmission in a 95 mercury villager be compatible with a 90 nissan maxima?

reasons for wondering, they both have the same vg30e engine, and are both front wheel drive. same engine, so same bolt pattern, correct? its a long shot, but was hoping it may work

i have a villager without a title, and have a chance to buy a maxima for cheap, and need a winter driver so i can put my z31 in the shop.

any help would be appreciated.


----------

